# Exhaust sound and tuning



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey whats up guys. so after this last Vermont winter my A4 2.8 30v exhaust is in need of some serous replacement!! As of now it has a haggard welded on axle back with a magnaflow muffler that was on the car when I picked it up at the begging of the winter and it has sounded like carp from since I picked it up!! After doing some searching for a replacement and seeing that it is going to need atleest one cat. and both flex joints. I have oped to make my own system!!!
So here is my questions.... First what is a good universal muffler to use I have used magnaflow in the past and Im not impressed with the sound! Next I want to change the sound, and I have been doing some research. I have been thinking of bumping up the pipe sizes by .25 or .50 all the way through. Also where the Y-pipe goes in to the center muffler Im thinking of installing a X-pipe in to a 2in 2out muffler. and then running dual pipes all the way to the tail!! 
tell me what you guys think!!!


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust sound and tuning (torquesteer)*

I have used Pacesetter in the past and have enjoyed the tone and price. I have a friend at a muffler shop and have scored on some slightly used mufflers off of the cars that get 'riced' to be louder.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust sound and tuning (Old Rabbit Dr.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Rabbit Dr.* »_I have used Pacesetter in the past and have enjoyed the tone and price. I have a friend at a muffler shop and have scored on some slightly used mufflers off of the cars that get 'riced' to be louder.










Werd I didnt think to look at pacesetter!!! I here ya on the used mufflers but I have had bad luck with used exhaust parts!! 
thanks for the info!!
STILL ON THE HUNT


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust sound and tuning (torquesteer)*

bump


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust sound and tuning (torquesteer)*

got a quote for replacing my exhaust from mid car back!!! $950 for a alumized exhaust!!!!!








why is it that red-necks see someone driving an Audi and figure "they must have money, they will have no problem paying big money".....
I told the guy to go screw!! I can make the same exhaust for a 1/4 of the price.... or buy a full stanless steal dual exhaust for the same price!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust sound and tuning (torquesteer)*

yep im just going to stop being lazy and make one my self!! Ill post up pictures and sound clip when im done!


----------



## Willmk4 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Exhaust question!*

Hello all.. Tomorow i had put an custom stainless 3'' downpipe catless + catback2.5'' with no resonator + ive got the jobber ''MrMuffler'' exhaust.. and then the sounds sucks as hell but wait when i hit the 3.5RPM the sound it pretty sick!!! 
What should i do? by my self i think i need to change the muffler for a magnaflow one what you guy are thinking about it????

Thanks btw i know my English is already bad


----------

